# Goodbye!



## Guest (Aug 14, 2000)

For Immediate ReleaseThursday August 10, 2000*Parkview Publishing to refer visitors to IBS Bulletin Board at IBS Self Help Group*TORONTO, Ontario, Aug 10 - The Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self Help Group. ( www.ibsgroup.org ), with the premier internet self help health site about Irritable Bowel Syndrome, with more than 145,000 Bulletin Board member postings about the functional gastrointestinal disorder Irritable Bowel Syndrome and largest provider of health related information for sufferers of IBS, today announced it will grow its IBS Bulletin Board by adding Parkview Publishing's dedicated Irritable Bowel Syndrome and Fibromyalgia Bulletin Boards ( www.parkviewpub.com ). Additionally, Parkview Publishing will become a sponsor of the Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self Help Group.A publisher which empowers people who suffer from functional pain, symptoms, or syndromes, Parkview Publishing ( www.parkviewpub.com and http://www.mindbodysymptoms.com ) was looking for a credible, trusted and personally relevant health information site about IBS to serve the members of its community. Parkview Publishing will focus on the presentation of its current titles, award-winning "Irritable Bowel Syndrome & the Mind-Body/Brain-Gut Connection" and "Fibromyalgia and the MindBodySpirit Connection." It will also concentrate on the publishing of future titles regarding other functional syndromes and will be written from a MindBodySpirit perspective embedded within a framework of state-of-the-art medicine.Dr. William B. Salt, II, applauds the new partnership: "With the proliferation of the internet, it is easy for patients to become overwhelmed by the magnitude of information and/or misinformation. It is the goal of Parkview Publishing and The IBS Self Help Group to provide accurate information on irritable bowel syndrome and other functional conditions that patients can use to heal.""Parkview Publishing has a very strong IBS community. We have shown that our site content is valuable and relevant to all IBS communities," said Jeffrey Roberts, President and Founder of the Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Self Help Group.The IBS Self Help Group and Parkview Publishing had exchanged website links prior to this announcement. Each has provided a trusted health community for enabling and promoting interaction between IBS sufferers, physicians, and pharmaceutical organizations.About the Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Self Help Group:The IBS Self Help Group ( www.ibsgroup.org ), formed in 1987, is in support of those who suffer from IBS, those who are looking for support for someone who has IBS, and medical professionals who want to learn more about IBS. The IBS website was launched in May 1995. The site averages 1,800,000 visitor hits per month and 450,000 pageviews. The IBS Self Help Group website provides access to bulletin and chat boards, book list and store, medication listing, clinical study listings and helpful information. All revenues from sponsorship, affiliation and donations go directly to funding the activities of the IBS Self Help Group. The IBS Group has several sponsors which assist in supporting the group's activities. Sponsorship information is available at http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/sponsor.html .About Parkview Publishingarkview Publishing ( www.parkviewpub.com ) was founded in 1996 by William B. Salt II, MD, a board-certified gastroenterologist and internist. Its original function was to publish his book, Irritable Bowel Syndrome & the Mind-Body/Brain-Gut Connection, which he began writing in 1995. After Parkview Publishing's initial formation and publication of Irritable Bowel Syndrome & the Mind-Body/Brain-Gut Connection, Parkview Publishing enlarged its mission to encompass a wider range of health-related topics dealing with the mind, body, and spirit. Thus, the MindBodySpirit Connection Series was conceived. The mission of Parkview Publishing is to empower people who suffer from functional pain, symptoms, or syndromes (in which medical tests do not offer explanation) to heal and become healthier than ever before. We would like to say thak you to all who have been loyal supporters of the Parkview Publishing Bulletin Board over the past few years. We know that you will be in good hands with The IBS Self Help Group!Regards,The Parkview Publishing Staff ------------------Regards,The Parkview Publishing WebmasterAKA, Brad


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

Goodbye and thank you for the wonderful board.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi everyoneThough i wish we could still stay here, looks like we're making the move. I hope to see Charlie, Ronty93, Fuzzz, Moldie, Birdie, Eric, and LNAPE, not to mention countless others on the ibs.org board. Through it all, you have stuck by me and are so appreciated for it.Hope to see you all.







ShellyAnn------------------They don't call me an all terrain turtle for nothing!


----------



## NewForMe (Mar 5, 2000)

Don't worry folks a lot of the people that are on this board have been a member of that board too. Now they don't have to flip back and forth between boards. I myself am a member of both boards.







It will be a good move I promise.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2000)

I've posted on both boards for some time. The people on the other are wonderful.


----------

